# Vomiting...ideas??



## NatalieAnne (Jul 23, 2016)

I just finished reading an article re: digestive issues in poodles. I remember reading that poodles with bile emesis may be experiencing stomach irritation due to an empty stomach.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I just recently dealt with the foamy yellow bile vomit with Maizie. I had recently switched kibbles to one that is high in protein, like Fromm. I thought that may be the culprit, but I took her to the vet to have her checked out. The vet prescribed Royal Canin Gastrointestinal High Energy and Pepcid twice/day. She felt better right away. I used to feed her Pro Plan, but she stopped eating it, as did Zooey. They love the Royal Canin, so we'll just stick with that for now.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

NatalieAnne said:


> I just finished reading an article re: digestive issues in poodles. I remember reading that poodles with bile emesis may be experiencing stomach irritation due to an empty stomach.


Very true. Maizie always vomits if I forget to feed her the last meal at bedtime (only happened a couple of times, but sorry, Maizie!). I feed 3 meals/day.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Bile vomits alone would just have me giving a Pepcid twice a day about 20 minutes before a meal. But the blood may be a sign of something more serious?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Could it just be a bad bag of dog food? Maybe get a fresh bag? I like CM's idea too. I often give my dogs Famotadine if their tummies are upset.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

We are getting down to the end of the bag of dog food, so maybe it's just gone bad or something.

Zooeysmom, did Maizie have issues with the protein content from the start, or did it build up over time? I ask because they've both been on the food for a while and this is the first time they've had problems.

There's no blood in the vomit anymore, so the vet believes that was just irritation from vomiting too many times prior.

I'll pick up some Pepcid and see if that helps. It was one of the things that Cleo was on during the time when she stopped vomiting. Archie tends to have a sensitive stomach so it would be good for him too, I'm sure.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

lisasgirl said:


> Zooeysmom, did Maizie have issues with the protein content from the start, or did it build up over time? I ask because they've both been on the food for a while and this is the first time they've had problems.


It happened right from the start for her. 

Pepcid should be in every poodle owner's drug collection! It works so well.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

Hans used to get "hunger pukes" and throw up bile if he went too long without eating. Now I'm really careful with the timing of his meals, and feed him a snack if needed and he is fine. I don't know how often you are feeding them, but maybe a snack or third meal would help. I'd probably start with a fresh bag of food too, just to be safe.

Hans actually seems better on high protein foods than lower protein ones, so I thought maybe the high protein foods digest slower or don't impact his blood sugar as much (I have no basis for that other than how I feel when I eat carbs vs. when I eat protein). He's eating Wysong Epigen and raw now, and the Epigen is very high protein....my parents' dogs didn't tolerate it but it works for Hans.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

The pepcid should really help. One of my girls gets both acid reflux and bile vomits if I feed her a food too high in fat. All of my girls got the hunger pukes off and on for a about a month after I switched to a half raw diet (raw for breakfast kibble for dinner). A difference in the digestion process led to some extra acid in their tummies. Just about a week or so of pepcid twice a day cured them all. You may need it for a little bit longer. You could also ask your vet about possibly using sucralfate for additional stomach lining properties. Alternatively, you could try slippery soup (slippery elm bark powder mixed with hot water and cooled into a gel).


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Oh, I wanted to update in case anyone references this thread at a later date - I threw out the dogs' food and got them a new bag, then started giving them Pepcid about 20 mins before each meal (which they now get at set times instead of being free-fed like they were before they got sick). And everyone's all better! They're now eating their normal food at regular mealtimes with no extra Pepcid, and nobody's thrown up.

Thanks so much for all of your advice!!


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

It could totally be something else but for us, the yellow bile meant they were very hungry. I changed feeding times so they are close to every 12 ish hours. They are normally fed about 6am and 5:30 pm. I might give a cookie a bit before meal time if I feel that they may be starving.


----------

